# Would you use this in church?



## Eoghan (Apr 7, 2010)

Fed up with trying to balance your Bible on your left leg while taking notes on your right leg? Has your Bible crashed to the floor creasing those pages? Then read on for the solution!


I found this in IKEA for £9.99 ($15) and used it last Sunday. It is ideal to put those big study bibles on when you settle down to the sermon.

(_As head of the house I made sure I had my wife's permission just in case she died of embarassment - _)


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks cool and if you say it works well, _even better._ I live a very short distance from an Ikea store; I'll have to check it out.

Thanks for (don't know if you say this in Scotland) the "heads-up," Eoghan!

Margaret


----------



## Curt (Apr 7, 2010)

I tend to use the pulpit.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 7, 2010)

Curt said:


> I tend to use the pulpit.


 
I also tend to use the pulpit myself.

But my Pastor does tend to get a bit pieved though...


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 7, 2010)

I take the position of Jonathan Edwards of NOT taking notes during the preaching of the sermon. The logic is that the time it takes you take notes will increase your chances of missing something the preacher is expounding after that snapshot in time. Also, all our churches sermons are uploaded to SermonAudio so we can always go back and listen to it if there was something missed.


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 7, 2010)

Jeffriesw said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to use the pulpit.
> ...





Margaret


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2010)

I use one at home, to work sitting in a chair. But to carry one in public, no way.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 7, 2010)

If I could leave it in the pew (which I can), I would. I already leave a fan, but never considered a lap desk...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 7, 2010)

jandrusk said:


> I take the position of Jonathan Edwards of NOT taking notes during the preaching of the sermon. The logic is that the time it takes you take notes will increase your chances of missing something the preacher is expounding after that snapshot in time. Also, all our churches sermons are uploaded to SermonAudio so we can always go back and listen to it if there was something missed.


 
That isn't an issue with everyone. I don't have problems doing it (at times in the past, my notes typed on computer actually end up being good summaries of the entire sermon). If it's an issue for a person, then THAT person shouldn't do it.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally, I don't see the need for one. I have been taking sermon notes for years and get by with resting the paper or notepad on the Bible in my lap. I'll save my pennies for something else.


----------



## David (Apr 8, 2010)

If I need to put my Bible down, I use one of the two ribbon markers to bookmark my place and then just sit it next to me in the pew. Most of the time though, sitting it open in my lap does the job.


----------



## Lee81 (Apr 8, 2010)

When I do take notes, I am an extreme "balancer" 

I put the bible on my left leg open to the scripture the Pastor is expounding. Then on my right leg I use a Trinity Hymnal, half the note page and use the hymnal as a hard surface to write on.

I am coming to the realization though that I need to pay less attention to trying to get everything the Pastor says on the note page and more attention to what he's saying.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 8, 2010)

I have never heard of people struggling with note-taking in church until the past month, and it has only been this thread and the earlier one on pews with built-in shelves. 

So Eoghan, I must ask, how big are the bibles over in Scotland???


----------



## baron (Apr 8, 2010)

When I used to take notes I found by time I wrote what I wanted to remember that I never was able to get it correct. Ended up guessing some time trying to remember what the pastor said. But the church I have been attending puts the sermons on their web site so I can take notes at my leasure and replay parts when needed. Now I can get it right instead of putting words into the pastors mouth that he never said.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 9, 2010)

Tripel said:


> I have never heard of people struggling with note-taking in church until the past month, and it has only been this thread and the earlier one on pews with built-in shelves.
> 
> So Eoghan, I must ask, how big are the bibles over in Scotland???



Well I am using the hardback ESV study bible which weighs in at 4lb 4oz. Being a hardback it does not mould to my knee and with PVC film protecting the flyleaf it slips off my knee.

I am one of those awkward christians that like to see the sermon backed up with scripture. I am amazed at the way people use scripture 
1. They quote without citation (very bad)
2. They do not give enough time for the congregation to look up a quote
3. Passages are removed from their context and put on PowerPoint (no chance to see what comes before or after)
4. More and more pews are being ripped out which had "Bible shelving"
5. There is no emphasis on bringing bibles (my kids used to take their Bibles and got "points" but it was discontinued because it was discriminatory against non-church kids)
6. There are no pew-bibles for visitors! (There is an assortment of lost bibles left in the pews - the one I picked up contained the Apocrypha)


----------



## Skyler (Apr 9, 2010)

I generally put my Bible on the laser printer next to me when I want to make notes (which isn't very often).


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 10, 2010)

Q. What do you lose when you stand up?














A. Your lap!


----------



## dudley (Apr 10, 2010)

If it works well for you, why not?


----------



## Manuel (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't use a paper Bible anymore, I have "e-Sword" loaded in my PDA (Axim x51v) and that's what I use in church; it's pretty handy, fits in your shirt pocket, you can go to Bible verses in a breeze, you can have more than one translation open at the same time, you have dictionaries, commentaries, etc, fits in the center of my notebook, so if I need to stand up I just close it with the PDA inside and get up.


----------



## newcreature (Apr 11, 2010)

At my previous church, sermon notes were provided and children went to children's church so taking notes was never an issue. It was very easy to jot down notes to supplement my handout. But where I attend now, the children are sitting in the pews (moving around), we have no notes or outline provided. And I am currently using the Crossway ESV Study Bible. It is HUGE, and heavy. I drop my bible occasionally, usually while wiping someone's nose. As you can imagine, I don't even try to take notes. 

I would take notes with something like this. Especially if it came in pink ;-) And yes, Eoghan, we say, "Heads up" in the United States.


----------

